# Which Camera(s) should I keep?



## Alistair Malloy (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi there everyone!

Apologies if I have requested help in the wrong section, I am new to the site.....

I was hoping that I might be able to get some advice from you all?

In summary, I have a small Youtube channel that reviews watches. I use my camera gear to get photo's & video's of the watches....both in Macro & wider view so viewers can get a good idea of what the watches look like in "real-Life".

Up to now, I have been using the Lumix TZ90 as it can focus quite closely on the watch dial & record 4k which can be further cropped to show fine details such as the dial printing & mechanism of the watch.

I have been on a bit of a purchasing spree via FB marketplace & picked up an RX100 II & A Lumix G7 with the twin kit lens.

So, here's my quandry... putting aside my photography needs for my watch channel, I would also like to get into street photography.

Having Three camera's seems a bit overkill, but, I am completely confused which camera(s) should stay or go.....It's probably not helping that I feel like the TZ90 is "my old faithful" and getting rid of it feels wrong!!

Please help...any advice would be welcomed!!

Best

Al


----------



## Rickbb (Jan 24, 2021)

I don’t think 3 is overkill at all. I’d keep them all and even get more. 

Of course I’m sitting here looking at 8 or 9, 3 of which I use regularly, not counting the wall full of collectables of course. That would push the number higher than I’d care to admit.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 24, 2021)

I am not familiar with those cameras but given that you photograph watches I suggest, if you are will to spend the money, that you get a camera that can focus stack.  You've probably noticed that when you can take macro shots the depth of field, even if you close the aperture way down to F22 or less, is still very narrow.    I have the Canon R6 and it supports focus stacking along with the Canon Digital Photo Professional software. I think Lightroom supports this as well.  This shot used focus stacking and notice that it is in focus and sharp from front to back.

Just an idea as you take a look around but keep in mind that focus stacking is likely to available only on each brand's professional grade bodies.


----------



## weepete (Jan 25, 2021)

If I had to choose one it'd be the G7.

Though I'd also say there's a use case for all 3. I'd be tempted to keep my old camera as a backup, use the G7 most of the time and keep the RX100 as an unobtrusive street camera.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 25, 2021)

If there's any doubt in your mind, I'd keep the.


----------



## nokk (Jan 25, 2021)

i'd keep the one(s) that give you the best results.  i know this isn't a real answer, but regardless of what's on paper if you're getting consistent results with one camera over another then that's the one you keep.


----------



## Alistair Malloy (Jan 29, 2021)

update - decided to ditch the G7 as the compact & ease of portability with the RX100 & TZ90 won out!

Thanks for your comments guys


----------

